# How To Spend a Billion Dollars



## NS VIA Fan

VIA now has a link on their Web Page detailing the Capital Investment Projects:

New Trains, Tracks & Stations..........

http://www.viarail.c...ital-investment


----------



## Blue Marble Travel

Slick! Still waiting to see what actual service improvements they are going to make in "the corridor" — and lamenting the out-of-town station in Windsor!


----------



## Blackwolf

Looking at the picture provided, you cannot see _anything_ left of the original train. Aside from the rocking motion and the noise, what is left?







_"VIA’s Deluxe Sleeper car: luxurious and comfortable. Safety-tested mattress cover can be seen here, along with all VIA approved fire-resistant fabrics"_


----------



## Anderson

...is there even a window?


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Anderson said:


> ...is there even a window?


Must be an 'inside' cabin!


----------



## rrdude

Blackwolf said:


> Looking at the picture provided, you cannot see _anything_ left of the original train. Aside from the rocking motion and the noise, what is left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"VIA’s Deluxe Sleeper car: luxurious and comfortable. Safety-tested mattress cover can be seen here, along with all VIA approved fire-resistant fabrics"_


Who cares, it's a huge improvement!


----------



## Anderson

rrdude said:


> Blackwolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the picture provided, you cannot see _anything_ left of the original train. Aside from the rocking motion and the noise, what is left?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"VIA's Deluxe Sleeper car: luxurious and comfortable. Safety-tested mattress cover can be seen here, along with all VIA approved fire-resistant fabrics"_
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares, it's a huge improvement!
Click to expand...

You know, I don't mind the idea (I think I remarked that this is a potential way to grab market share and/or improve CR if you can add these to the "regular" consists), but I _really_ hate the fact that they're ripping up old Budd 4-4-4-1 sleepers to make these. It would feel "less bad" if they were doing this to Viewliners, but...ugh, they're _Budd_ sleepers.

The other problem is capacity constraints and seeing the pricing go up _too_ far, but I'm not sure how that is going to work as far as whether they're going to add cars to the trains (i.e. longer consists) or just displace some of the existing sleepers.


----------



## TCRT

Perhaps there is a window that is covered in the recessed area on the right? Also, there is a small glint of light on the left.


----------



## SarahZ

(I know this is an old topic.)

There is a window. I found a photo from another angle.






In the original image (with the bed), the window is at the foot of the bed.


----------



## SarahZ

"VIA Rail is working on a new Deluxe Sleeper Class, which will be a huge boost for the more discriminating traveler. *The cabin will have 50 percent more space, a double bed, flat-screen TV, leather sofa, small refrigerator, fine linens, plus a butler, room service, breakfast and tea served in your room, priority everything ––from check-in and luggage handling to dining car reservations.* It remains to be seen how IRT travelers enjoy these new perks, and if they believe they are truly worth the higher ticket price. We will keep you posted."


----------



## Bob Dylan

SarahZ said:


> "VIA Rail is working on a new Deluxe Sleeper Class, which will be a huge boost for the more discriminating traveler. *The cabin will have 50 percent more space, a double bed, flat-screen TV, leather sofa, small refrigerator, fine linens, plus a butler, room service, breakfast and tea served in your room, priority everything ––from check-in and luggage handling to dining car reservations.* It remains to be seen how IRT travelers enjoy these new perks, and if they believe they are truly worth the higher ticket price. We will keep you posted."


And they will be Very Pricey, Guaranteed!  I'm with the Keep the Budd Equipment As it Was Designed and Built Crowd!(It has been Rebuilt Several Times and is in Good Shape!) People who want Accommodations this Swell can Ride on the Rocky Mountaineer or a Cruise Ship!


----------



## SarahZ

If I'm going to spend $8000 for a train trip, I want a cushy seat right up by the engineer; an endless supply of mimosas, brunch, and wine; and a swimming pool.


----------



## railiner

What next?.......rebuild a Superliner sleeper with "Grand Loft Suites" (with apologies to Royal Caribbean Cruise Lines  ), that would have a living room on the lower level with a spiral stairway to the bedroom on the upper level.......?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

SarahZ said:


> "VIA Rail is working on a new Deluxe Sleeper Class, which will be a huge boost for the more discriminating traveler. *The cabin will have 50 percent more space, a double bed, flat-screen TV, leather sofa, small refrigerator, fine linens, plus a butler, room service, breakfast and tea served in your room, priority everything ––from check-in and luggage handling to dining car reservations.* It remains to be seen how IRT travelers enjoy these new perks, and if they believe they are truly worth the higher ticket price. We will keep you posted."


The current issue of "Trains Magazine" has before/after floor plans of the rebuilt cars along with an article on the Canadian.


----------



## jis

NS VIA Fan said:


> VIA now has a link on their Web Page detailing the Capital Investment Projects:
> 
> New Trains, Tracks & Stations..........
> 
> http://www.viarail.c...ital-investment


Looking through that entire set of pages I come back extremely concerned about VIA's future and viability.

Notice that there is not a single article from 2013 in that list of articles. It is as if nothing has happened in the way of developments/improvements after 2012. Some of the articles are basically just hyping day to day maintenance work, like tie replacement.

The one crowning glory appears to be VIA trying to become a luxury cruise line. I for one don't understand why a taxpayer funded outfit charged with providing basic transportation should be indulging in such an exercise. But that maybe just me.

What am I missing in all this? I hope I am wrong in my assessment and would dearly love to be educated about such.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Simple Answer jis: Right Wing Government with a PM who plans to let VIA "Wither on the Vine" and Sell off the Equipment to "For Profit" Companies to Run the Windsor to Quebec City Corridor and the Alberta/BC Portion of the Canadian Route so it becomes another High End Land Cruise Train!! (And run with Scab Labor, Can't have those Pesky Unions interfering with Bidness! :help: )


----------



## montezume

Well just look at what happened in BC, with the neo liberal government selling off BC Rail for pennies, then afterwards being found guilty of corruption in the sale.


----------

